# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Pictures

## Maralunatic

Why do my pictures show  up sideways, and how do I change that?

----------


## Rob

Could you please post a portrait (vertical) and a landscape (horizontal) picture so we can see what is happening?

Thanks!

----------


## Maralunatic



----------

